# Clarification on an S2



## Bike boys (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi,

a buddy of mine is selling these rims for 25 bucks. These look like late model S2s he claimed he removed them from a 73-74 Stingray.
Is he correct? Is 25 for a front and








 rear a good deal?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2020)

That doesn't look like a Schwinn S-2 to me, but the pictures aren't very good. Looks like a single wall rim. Here's what an S-2 looks like with the knurling and double wall. Note the holes in the inner wall at the bead seat.


----------



## Bike boys (Nov 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That doesn't look like a Schwinn S-2 to me, but the pictures aren't very good. Looks like a single wall rim. Here's what an S-2 looks like with the knurling and double wall. Note the holes in the inner wall at the bead seat.
> 
> View attachment 1306319
> 
> View attachment 1306320



Thanks, did they ever make a later model S2? I have looked at pictures and the sprocket and design of the rim look very similar to a later model stingray.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2020)

Schwinn made Tubular S-2's in Hungary till the end. There are many different rims that look like an S-2 but they are not Tubular and some do have the knurling on the face. I've had some Schwinn 26" S-2's that were produced in the late 70's or early 80's but they were not stamped with "Schwinn Tubular S-2". These were rolled out of tubing so double wall and there were no other manufacturers that made rims like this as far as I know. If it doesn't have the holes in the shoulder it's not an S-2.


----------



## Bike boys (Nov 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn made Tubular S-2's in Hungary till the end. There are many different rims that look like an S-2 but they are not Tubular and some do have the knurling on the face. I've had some Schwinn 26" S-2's that were produced in the late 70's or early 80's but they were not stamped with "Schwinn Tubular S-2". These were rolled out of tubing so double wall and there were no other manufacturers that made rims like this as far as I know. If it doesn't have the holes in the shoulder it's not an S-2.



So every S2 will have Schwinn stamped on it? 









the pictures he is sending me are not the best. But can one tell if these are incorrect?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2020)

I can't tell from those pictures with all that rust. Here's what the cross section on the rim looks like. If those have the same cross section then they are Schwinn.


----------

